# Maca is awful, but found a great mix for it.



## ttc11

Wanted to share my miracle discovery. I recently bought Maca, the powder form and the taste is awful. Me and DH tried coffee, hot cocoa, and yogurt but the Maca doesn't dissolve that great. Then my mom was visiting and she bought *cool whip* for our strawberries. I tried a little with a strawberry and the cool whip. Strawberries or not, a spoonful of cool whip and maca mixed is actually good tasting. The maca ends up tasting like chocolate. I just put a layer of whip on the spoon, sprinkle the maca on it, then add more cool whip. (trying to cover the maca a little).

Cool whip isn't the healthiest, but it'll be on my grocery list for maca from now on. :happydance: Thought I'd share. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Dh takes macca and I tried it in everything but eventually discovered dh could take it mixed in a cherry yoghurt :happydance:He has since started the capsules so it's much easier lol,xx


----------



## ttc11

Yes the capsules were our next try. But since cool whip is tasty, I have no problem now. My weight might have a problem...:haha:

DH used it in coffee, but I don't think he got it all, because most of the maca would stick to the bottom.

Now I just gotta him to take his Fertilaid regularly. :dohh:


----------



## Reb S

We take it in fruit smoothies - it's really nice, makes it taste malty and the smoothies are REALLY healthy. (we use a juicer - yellow pepper, broccoli, spinach, apples, celery, carrots, lime, blend in an avocado some ice and the maca) YUM.


----------



## crystal443

The capsules are soooo much easier to take:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep I'm taking the capsules too. Not sure what the difference is between powder and capsules...


----------



## Reb S

No idea, but the powder was organic black maca - I wasn't sure if the capsules would be the same so just ordered it and thank goodness we both like it!


----------



## ttc11

Maybe I'm using the cool whip mixture as an excuse to eat cool whip. :haha::haha::haha:

You're not supposed to take Maca while on AF, right? Or at least you don't need to? I thought I read that somewhere.


----------



## wish4babybump

What about if you're on Clomid? Will Maca interfere?


----------



## Reb S

Wish4, I don't know, there's probably info in another maca thread somewhere...
PS - it's good in porridge!


----------

